# Liquid coming out of ear.



## stoop (Jun 6, 2005)

My cat shes about a year and a half old has liquid in her ears. sometimes when she shakes her head liquid comes out and a couple of times now she has a bunch of brown liquid all dried around her ear just the left one always. Shes always had this and shes been to the vet for her spaying and they looked in her ears but never seen nothing. anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## stoop (Jun 6, 2005)

oh and i forgot to add that sometimes she will just scratch her ear non stop and itll be all folded down kind of like its really bothering her.


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

Something doesnt sound right. Did they check for ear mites? does it have a foul odor? Try gently cleansing her ear with some aloe vera gel, might just be wax build up, if that does not work, i would check with another vet.

JOanne


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

It sounds a lot like it could be ear mites. You won't actually be able to see the mites, but they cause a lot of irritation causing the cat to scratch, and they often cause a buildup of a brown waxy substance in and around the ears. If it isn't obvious that the cat has ear mites, the vet will be able to do an ear culture to check for them.


----------

